# Leupold QR base system



## JapaneseZero

Anybody use these systems? I will be mounting it up on a TC encore pro hunter 20 Gauge Slug gun. I've had tip off rings before (the kind that flip the scope to one side) and it wasn't very accurate. Leupold guarantees .5"MOA or less differance. scope will be a Leupold Ultimate Slam...


----------



## ONESHOT

never tried the qr system, have always used warren bases and rings on all my tc barrells, no failures. don't care for leupold scopes, no good in low light situations. just my .02 worth. JOHN


----------



## JapaneseZero

ONESHOT said:


> never tried the qr system, have always used warren bases and rings on all my tc barrells, no failures. don't care for leupold scopes, no good in low light situations. just my .02 worth. JOHN


thanks... im not going to complain with the optics and bases for the amount im paying for them... (less than .02) Im going to give them a shot and will post up after going to the range to sight in. im going to take the scope off and put it back on between rounds once its sighted in to see how it reacts.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I prefer other scopes over Leopold myself as well but for another reason.
I disagree that they do not gather light. Mine are crystal clear and you can see a lot longer thru the scope than you can with your naked eye. I find their light gathering capabilities quiet good. At least the VX-II and III. Not sure about the cheaper versions they offer now.

I have issues with the magnification. I have several other Nikon scopes and when dialed up on 9 power the magnification seams to be much greater than the 9 power of the Leopold. I have noticed this on the VX-II and III.
My buddy has the same experience with his as well. Same holds true with Nikon, Pentax, Simmons and various other scopes. I don't think 9 power is really 9 power on Leopolds. Anyone else ever noticed this?

As far as the bases, I have no experience but a guy I know does. He loves his. He swears you can take them off and it returns to zero when you put it back. He is a gun nut and has several sets in his collection. 

Let us know you outcome.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## NTKG

depending on base, might want to look at some of the LaRue tactical stuff. they definatley return to zero....


----------



## JapaneseZero

I actually prefer fixed bases and rings. Im skeptical of my scope being on after driving down a bumpy dirt road. I used to have flip off scope rings (the kind that move your scope to the side) and missed a shot at a good deer... but almost all the review online have been positive.


----------



## Shooter

I say taking a scope off a rifle to switch to another rifle is much like haveing to take a reel off one rod just to put it on another rod cause ya don't have enough reels to fit all the rods.

Do like the rest of us equipment hoes do,,, just buy another scope matched to that rifle 


Now my big problem is what scope to get to go on my long range VERMIN gun,,, heavy 308


----------



## Finger_Mullet

If you use quality scope, rings and bases you should not be worried about your scope being off after riding down a bumpy road.

My 25-06 has not been adjusted in years. It rides in the front seat of my truck with me most of the time. If anyone has ever went hunting with me will know it is a long nasty ride into where I hunt. It also rides on the front rack of my 4-wheeler to and from some of my stands. Never has it ever been knocked off alignment. 

If you questions your equipment you should chose new and better equipment. 

Shooter, what kind of vermine gun do you have in 308? I love shooting long distances. 

Darin


----------



## JapaneseZero

Finger_Mullet said:


> If you use quality scope, rings and bases you should not be worried about your scope being off after riding down a bumpy road.
> 
> My 25-06 has not been adjusted in years. It rides in the front seat of my truck with me most of the time. If anyone has ever went hunting with me will know it is a long nasty ride into where I hunt. It also rides on the front rack of my 4-wheeler to and from some of my stands. Never has it ever been knocked off alignment.
> 
> If you questions your equipment you should chose new and better equipment.
> 
> Shooter, what kind of vermine gun do you have in 308? I love shooting long distances.
> 
> Darin


Its never out of alignment and I always pick up the quality stuff. I just always wonder if its on or not...


----------



## NTKG

the LaRue stuff is all one piece. they make top notch stuff. 

personally i think they make much better than commercial grade stuff.


----------



## NTKG

http://larueosr.com/lt111-30.aspx

http://stores.homestead.com/Laruetactical/Detail.bok?no=35

i like these and their brothers. they maintain zero

http://stores.homestead.com/Laruetactical/Detail.bok?no=30


----------



## NTKG

Im sorry. I just re-read your op.

slug gun? i would suggest the same as darin. Just get any reasonable quality and treat it like you normally do and dont drop it. Should be fine. .5moa for a factory slug out of a factory barrel is well more than the ammo or firearm were designed for.


----------



## JapaneseZero

NTKG said:


> Im sorry. I just re-read your op.
> 
> slug gun? i would suggest the same as darin. Just get any reasonable quality and treat it like you normally do and dont drop it. Should be fine. .5moa for a factory slug out of a factory barrel is well more than the ammo or firearm were designed for.


Yeah im just wondering if anyone used their new system is all... I'll give it a go and report back. I know there is better stuff and I would idealy put fixed rings and base on but i got the rings and base for free. I wont be switching the scope from one gun to another at all.


----------



## Shooter

JapaneseZero,,, I would say give it a go,, they were for free so thats a head start and then if ya find out they dont work ya aint out a lot of $$$

Finger,,, I have the Browning heavy beast,,,, it's this gun but doesn't have the thumbhole stock http://www.browning.com/products/ca...id=007&content=a-bolt-m-1000-eclipse-firearms

It came with the BOSS but I put the CR on it and as soon as I get the scope I am looking for I want to do some testing with this ammo http://www.hornadyle.com/products/more_detail7481.html?id=72&sID=79&pID=1 since I dont have the time to reload

Been told by the family up in Pa I can come shoot all the yotes I care to drop and the power line and the pipe line is as far as you can see so distance is there


----------



## TreednNC

I spoke to a guy yesterday about this same issue on the same gun. I'm looking at getting a new barrel for my encore and he said get a good quality scope in a 4x12 (to cover pretty much all practical uses) in whatever objective you want, and keep track of your 0's for each barrel on a note sheet and then switch it to whichever barrel you want, check to see what your 0 is, adjust and shoot. Says he's never had one more than a MOA off, which is as accurate as you need in any practical hunting situation, barring shooting the balls off a gnat at 700 yds.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Scope*

Nikon Monarch 4-16x42 - Less than $400.
Zeiss Victory Diavari 4-16x50 - Only $2200+

I would stay in the 40 objective range. You can keep the scope low on the gun. If it was my gun I would opt for the Nikon because the Zeiss is way out of my price range. 

Darin


----------



## Shooter

Been thinking about one of these 
http://www.millettsights.com/scopes/lrs/

Or one of these 
http://www.millettsights.com/scopes/buck-gold/

I do have a Leupold Veri XIII 3.5 x 10 50mm bell just laying around but I do prefer the new side foucus scopes and target turrets


----------



## Rockfish1

go for it and don't look back...I used that system on a T/C Encore black powder barrel for years... made it a lot easier to clean with the scope off and out of the way... always returned to zero when it was removed and replaced... if you're gonna take the scope off, before you loosen the levers, make sure they're both pointing the same direction/spot... makes it easy to return to the same spot... you can push the levers down and rotate them on the shaft to position them correctly... still have them in the safe after I sold the barrel, and wouldn't hesitate to use them again...


----------



## TreednNC

Rockfish1 said:


> go for it and don't look back...I used that system on a T/C Encore black powder barrel for years... made it a lot easier to clean with the scope off and out of the way... always returned to zero when it was removed and replaced... if you're gonna take the scope off, before you loosen the levers, make sure they're both pointing the same direction/spot... makes it easy to return to the same spot... you can push the levers down and rotate them on the shaft to position them correctly... still have them in the safe after I sold the barrel, and wouldn't hesitate to use them again...



I think Im going to sale or trade the encore for a different rifle.


----------



## JapaneseZero

Verdict is in.

Got the gun sighted in. took 3 shots to do that. Shot a clover leaf group at 50 yards with Winchester dual bond 2 3/4" 20G slugs. 

Removed the scope.

Replaced the scope.

shot at the same group and the hole size didnt change. I aimed at a different target just to make sure and it hit dead center. I will still feel the urge to take a shot after removing the scope from the rifle but will still be confident enough to take a shot at a game animal without fear of wounding only. Happy Hunting all...


Merry Christmas! <><


----------



## rattler

Shooter said:


> I say taking a scope off a rifle to switch to another rifle is much like haveing to take a reel off one rod just to put it on another rod cause ya don't have enough reels to fit all the rods.
> 
> Do like the rest of us equipment hoes do,,, just buy another scope matched to that rifle
> 
> 
> Now my big problem is what scope to get to go on my long range VERMIN gun,,, heavy 308


 .308 is not a varmit gun. .220Q will put a deer down. IMO, you should not Relay on a site to "get the job done". Learn without and that will really help. .356win to stalk, 12ga when I must, 30.06 when I need to reach out. (.308 is my next choice). 


TreednNC said:


> I spoke to a guy yesterday about this same issue on the same gun. I'm looking at getting a new barrel for my encore and he said get a good quality scope in a 4x12 (to cover pretty much all practical uses) in whatever objective you want, and keep track of your 0's for each barrel on a note sheet and then switch it to whichever barrel you want, check to see what your 0 is, adjust and shoot. Says he's never had one more than a MOA off, which is as accurate as you need in any practical hunting situation, barring shooting the balls off a gnat at 700 yds.


 Get what you can pay for. Know how it shoots without/with sites. JMO


----------



## Shooter

rattler said:


> .308 is not a varmit gun.


Thats why I didnt call it a Varmit gun,,, now on the other hand some Vermin can have 4 legs and some can only have 2 

Plan on keeping in practice shooten some Yoties up in Pa a long way off,,, if my old eyes with the help of a good scope I will see if I can still do it out to around + or - 500, to blind and shakey nowdays to hope for any more 

Lost my trustworthy reloader guy for my rifles,,, anyone out there that does pain in the butt long range reloads let me know, I can supply all the pistol brass ya will ever need


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I have been known to reload a round or 1000. Rifle only. 

Darin


----------



## Shooter

Finger_Mullet said:


> I have been known to reload a round or 1000. Rifle only.
> 
> Darin


You ain't called me yet???


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I think you should be calling me. I reload most of my own stuff. If you need something let me know. If you have the brass, powder, bullets, primers and the load worked out let me know. I will be happy to put them together for you.

Darin


----------



## Ed K

I just saw this and wish I had earlier but they work great I have them on my T/C Omega smokepole. I take the scope off to clean the gun after shooting put it back on and be ready to hunt. I was questionable at first as I had always used conventional style bases and rings but once you get past the initial fear of them being off its no problem. 

NTKG glad you reread not everybody wants stuff for AR's and AK's like you  most all of us hunt with normal guns.


----------



## rattler

Shooter said:


> Thats why I didnt call it a Varmit gun,,, now on the other hand some Vermin can have 4 legs and some can only have 2
> 
> Plan on keeping in practice shooten some Yoties up in Pa a long way off,,, if my old eyes with the help of a good scope I will see if I can still do it out to around + or - 500, to blind and shakey nowdays to hope for any more
> 
> Lost my trustworthy reloader guy for my rifles,,, anyone out there that does pain in the butt long range reloads let me know, I can supply all the pistol brass ya will ever need


 Tidewater changed so much in 10-15yrs. Never been "VERMIN" hunting, but I was stalked. He lost.


Ed K said:


> I just saw this and wish I had earlier but they work great I have them on my T/C Omega smokepole. I take the scope off to clean the gun after shooting put it back on and be ready to hunt. I was questionable at first as I had always used conventional style bases and rings but once you get past the initial fear of them being off its no problem.
> 
> NTKG glad you reread not everybody wants stuff for AR's and AK's like you  most all of us hunt with normal guns.


 Shooting "black Powder" is a 300ft or less. Most are Shot at less than 100'. Long range to me is 100 yards or more. Nevrer hunt without sighting in. Learned open site on gun ,bow, and even fishing rod.


----------



## Ed K

rattler said:


> Shooting "black Powder" is a 300ft or less. Most are Shot at less than 100'. Long range to me is 100 yards or more. Nevrer hunt without sighting in. Learned open site on gun ,bow, and even fishing rod.


Don't know where you hunt but where we do. I have had shots (and kills) at 200-225 yards with the muzzleloader. That is extreme range with a muzzloader, not a chip shot for a high powered rifle either. I wouldn't take a shot at one with open sights at that distance but a scoped gun that I know will do it everytime is a different story. I sight mine in and shoot all year long, if you read his original post he is talking about the QR base/rings (quick release) and a slug gun. The QR's are designed to allow you to remove the scope and the rings as 1 piece and put them back on while retaining your zero and not having to sight your gun in everytime you remove them. I went to them because of the amount I was shooting with the ML and the ease of fully cleaning the gun with the scope off of it. I have a friend that uses them on his bench rest gun that shoots competion at long range 600-1000 yrds now that is long range with a 6.5mm round.


----------



## rattler

Ed K said:


> Don't know where you hunt but where we do. I have had shots (and kills) at 200-225 yards with the muzzleloader. That is extreme range with a muzzloader, not a chip shot for a high powered rifle either. I wouldn't take a shot at one with open sights at that distance but a scoped gun that I know will do it everytime is a different story. I sight mine in and shoot all year long, if you read his original post he is talking about the QR base/rings (quick release) and a slug gun. The QR's are designed to allow you to remove the scope and the rings as 1 piece and put them back on while retaining your zero and not having to sight your gun in everytime you remove them. I went to them because of the amount I was shooting with the ML and the ease of fully cleaning the gun with the scope off of it. I have a friend that uses them on his bench rest gun that shoots competion at long range 600-1000 yrds now that is long range with a 6.5mm round.


I grew up hunting here. Bow and gun. I never went "black powder". I was never able to buy High $$$ stuff. Bow was a bear conventional, gun was a gift from a farmer. I have NEVER "LOST" anything I SHOT. I spent 2-3wks in the woods most years for the hunt. Most of where I was is "MALLS" and chit. I am 52 and have "taken" 12 deer, 5 cyoteys, 4 squirrls, and a few ducks. 225 yeards with any deer(whitetail) is just ? I knew SNIPERS/SEALS that shot ALL THE TIME. IF YOU know a scope mount that will NEVER CHANGE, EVER, no matter what gun its on, THATS BETTER THAN SLICED BREAD!!!! I'm sorry, I went hunting with 5 rounds, 5arrows, etc. 1 for prey, others for safety.


----------



## Ed K

The bases allow removal and replacement on the same gun while maintaining a zero. You could mount to another set of bases on another gun but I doubt it would be the same zero as the guns would not be the same even if they are the same caliber.


----------



## huckfinn38

You guys ever looked at dead nutz bases? I have them on my muzzle loader and my A bolt 300WSM. I love these bases.


----------



## NTKG

removable rings etc is not new techno. its just a matter of which style and reciever you want to put it on. Pic vs weaver etc.

the reputable manufacturers all maintain zero. With a muzzleloder, say like an omega which is almost a moa rifle, it is significant, slug guns which are not always near moa not as much.

rifles that are sub moa still return to zero, so the techno is proven to work, and is now actually affordable.

Rattler, the front loaders now a days esp with today's propellants and bullet styles will take game ethically(from a good shooter) easily out past 100 yrds.

EdK, nothing wrong with using AR's to hunt. I'm actually thinking about a 6.5 Grendel, but caught up with I will run out of ammo for it in the next few years... Want to do a reliable ar 10, but don't have the 5K for a LaRue or KAC.... I hunt I would say 90% of the time with a front loader, something just fun about it....


----------

